

Github Rackspace Move Is Happening This Sunday - tsally
http://github.com/blog/497-rackspace-move-scheduled-for-sunday-september-27th-at-5pm-pacific-time

======
sanswork
I can't wait. Unfortunately being in Sydney, Au this works out to being Monday
morning for me but I look forward to the speed ups once this is complete.

Question for any of the Github people reading this will this cause an
immediate improvement in the speed of fork queue/network map updates? I had a
ticket open when it was delayed up to 3 days a few weeks ago and you mentioned
you had some server plans in place for the future so I just want to confirm
this is what you were talking about.

